# K and K Canadian dealers



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Thought there was fellow here who sold them.If so i need some information.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't believe there are any Canadian dealers for K&K Charles.


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

crkelly said:


> Thought there was fellow here who sold them.If so i need some information.


Hey Charles are you thinking about getting Binary cams for that Vindicator?


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

no canadian dealers had to ship to them!strother-k&k archery,690 n.mcdonald crt,post falls.id 83854 it cost me 92.00 from canada.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

OUCH!! Hey, APA's are made in Canada, food for thought lol!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

crkelly said:


> Thought there was fellow here who sold them.If so i need some information.


Fire donny.brooke a PM and he will hook you up.


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Having major problems with my computer and can't use [email protected] tech support.Can't call this guy for help with my bows because he won't talk with people and has no phone number.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

crkelly said:


> Having major problems with my computer and can't use [email protected] tech support.Can't call this guy for help with my bows because he won't talk with people and has no phone number.


PM Sent


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the help folks i appreciate your interest in helping.No i'm not looking for new cams.The bows are a sweet shooting bow but some have issues with damage to serving on cables.And both mine have this problem with them.I'm sure it will be taken care of,i just hope i don't have to send them back to the U.S.A. it will cost a fortune for a simple mod change.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Charles, the serving damage will be fixed very shortly. Kevin is providing a new replacement mod that will solve the serving damage issue. Should be available very soon. Send an e-mail to [email protected]


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

I call them awhile ago about becoming a dealer,they were straight up anyhow basicily at the time they didn't care to have any dealers in canada or have many dealers at all they wanted to sell direct to there customer base.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

these bows are known for that,try going to a halo string they last longer.proline streak freaks would be a good choice.this was highly recommented by all the guys on there site.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Original cable served with halo separated very quickly. A replacement cable served with 3d was provided with an explanation that it would stand up. This serving separated even quicker. I am not impressed with pro line harnesses. As I stated above a replacement mod is coming which will fix the cable serving issue.


----------

